# Innovation in Roofing Long Overdue



## OmniMaxRoofing (Jul 29, 2013)

When it comes to sustainability in a structure, the weak link is still the roof. After over 100 years of utilizing out of date technologies, and the industries reluctance to innovate, we have taken on that challenge. With the assistance of organizations such as NC State University and private sector support, we are engineering the most complete roofing system in world history. And, we are doing so while maintaining the low cost the end-user is accustomed to. The benefits of our product are far reaching.

Increase your productivity with smaller crews, faster install time, and less tools. Leave your job site KNOWING your customer will be protected. The bottom line is: As long as the structure can take it, OmniMax will keep on protecting! 

View our Success Story by NC State University: http://ies.ncsu.edu/successes/stories/blowing-the-roof-off-the-roofing-industry


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

How close are you to large-scale manufacturing?


----------



## Onarooftop (Oct 28, 2008)

If it is as great as you say it is, then why would you need donations?

Sounds like you need to either
A. Take your idea, go on Shark Tank, and partner up with someone who has the money
to make your dream a success. (if possible)
B. Sell your idea to GAF, Certainteed, or another large company. Someone that has the
distribution already/manpower/money/facilities/customer service.
I would do it quick though. There are thousands of good ideas that big companies get wind of and snatch them up before you ever get off the ground. Patents and trademarks don't mean a thing when you are up against the big dogs. They have the money to
drain you in court until you give up.
Skip the time spent trying to raise money in forums. A million dollars wouldn't even be enough money to start a business that would have the capabilities to produce/service/and deliver to even one city.


----------



## AmericanCustomContractors (Aug 5, 2013)

interesting


----------

